
US Violates International Law in Failed Plot to Capture Snowden (2013) - sarciszewski
http://antiwar.com/blog/2013/07/03/us-violates-intl-law-grounding-bolivian-presidents-plane-in-pursuit-of-snowden/
======
kristopolous
I'm at a loss ... what's the legal framework for this? I'm sure that some
lawyer somewhere has justified why this was a legally valid maneuver. What's
the narrative that clears this of legal issues?

Is it this?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authorization_for_Use_of_Milita...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authorization_for_Use_of_Military_Force_Against_Terrorists)
and if so, what does international law have to say about events such as this?

To what authority are the actors here accountable to? Only their own domestic
authorizations?

------
socceroos
I remember seeing this back when the event occurred. It still baffles me how
the USA government has managed to wrangle their way out of this political mess
all while trampling on core freedoms.

~~~
sarciszewski
I remember seeing it and then not hearing the shitstorm I was expecting to
follow. It's impressive how they managed to distract the media at the time.

~~~
thret
I wonder what would happen if the situation had been reversed, and the USA
President was sitting in the 'hijacked' plane.

~~~
sarciszewski
CNN: "$country has kidnapped the President and declared war on the United
States"

------
ksrm
Did this not get much coverage in the US?

~~~
sarciszewski
It got practically zero coverage in the US.

------
cordite
And who does the wrist slapping when countries violate international law?

